# New Game Room



## Smoke (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello, 
I am currently remodeling a room that will be my future gameroom. It will all be down to studs and insulation soon. This will give me an opportunity to plan for cabling and speaker placement. I am looking for ideas on types of speakers (wall/ceiling mount, floor speakers, bookshelve speakers, etc) This room most likely *won't* be used for watching movies therefore might not need "Home Theater " style design. I WILL have a flat screen mounted on the wall though and would like to have TV/Sports coming through the speakers. My livingroom has "Home Theater" setup with Yamaha receiver and Paradigm speakers. Any suggestions on types of speakers, Receiver and brands? Your suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Define "game room." Xbox 360 and a Wii or Monday Night Football?


----------



## Smoke (Dec 2, 2010)

Gameroom as in a room with a pool table, bar, flat screen on the wall etc.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Then just dialog, budget and room size?


----------



## Smoke (Dec 2, 2010)

Pretty much, TV coming through tthe speakers, CD Player. Not needing "Home Theater" atmosphere. Room is 20x18, a couple of open walls. Not sure what type of speakers to go with (floor mount, ceiling/wall mount, etc) and also a receiver to drive them. For an example of my budget, my Livingroom has Yamaha receiver and Paradigm speakers.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I think you could really go any way you wanted. My preference would be a nice stereo receiver and a good pair of floor standers. Of course a 5.1 in-wall would do fine as well, I'm just assuming that you'll have a game on the TV or music playing while you're up and about playing pool etc?


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Smoke said:


> For an example of my budget, my Livingroom has Yamaha receiver and Paradigm speakers.


Is that the entry line of equipment or the top-of-line equipment? Maybe you have $1000 to spend or maybe $5000 with those brand names.

For your 'game room' do you want basic entry level performance, or do you want better performance?

We need details.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

For a 'game room' I would NOT do surround sound. I would do a 2.0 sound set-up with good speakers (bigger in-wall or bigger bookshelf speakers that have good low extension). Mount the speakers a bit higher so they are above head level.

Surround sound does not do well when moving around in the room. One minute you might only be 1' away from the front speakers and 15' from the surround speakers. Then a minute later you might be 15' from the front speakers and 1' from the surround speakers.

Same situation with having a subwoofer, that's why I would choose main speakers that have good bass instead of using one subwoofer.

Depending on the size of the room, it might be best to have several in-ceiling speakers spread throughout the room, and run the sound as mono instead of stereo. This way the volume would be more evenly dispersed.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

That is what I was getting at as well Glenn. Though I do believe a 5.1 would work because most receivers have 5/7 ch stereo or some similar setting.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes, I was going to add that if you want to have a system capable of surround sound, you could switch the AVR between "5.x mode" and "all channel mono/stereo mode."


----------

